# quem dá abrigo ?



## ajrebelo (8 Dez 2006 às 21:38)

boas

todos sabem que a  sul a neve raramente cá chega ponho este post para saber quem pode dar abrigo ao pessoal do sul que queira ir passar o fim de semana ao norte para ver nevar e tb tirar uma imagens,  filmar, etc.

um quartinho ou mesmo informar onde podemos ficar instalados bom e baratinho  

espero boas respostas    

abraços meteo


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> todos sabem que a  sul a neve raramente cá chega ponho este post para saber quem pode dar abrigo ao pessoal do sul que queira ir passar o fim de semana ao norte para ver nevar e tb tirar uma imagens,  filmar, etc.
> 
> ...



Por estas bandas tens quartos a alugar em Castro Laboreiro. 
Ou então juntas um grupito e instalas-te nas Brandas da Aveleira que ficam a 1000m de altitude 

http://www.brandadaaveleira.com/  Abrir o link no IE porque no Firefox não funciona bem...

Ou então se quiseres ser mais radical pode fazer campismo em pleno parque de Lamas de Mouro  

http://www.versana.pt/html/index.php?pag=3


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 23:59)

Se for para apanhar neve pela certa, o melhor é a Serra da Estrela e os seus 2000m, aí a neve não falha! O spritmind empresta-te um sofá


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2006 às 15:40)

Fil disse:


> Se for para apanhar neve pela certa, o melhor é a Serra da Estrela e os seus 2000m, aí a neve não falha! O spritmind empresta-te um sofá



por mim não há qualquer tipo de problema se quiser ate pode ficar numa roulotte em pleno parque do piao não sei se conhecem, fica a 1100m, fica logo em cima do acontecimento  mas o sofá tb se arranja


----------

